# Toro S-200 Carb swap



## minidixon (Feb 21, 2002)

I have a Toro S-200 with a Tecumseh AH520 engine with a diaphragm carb , I have been told that you can use a carb off a Snapper snowthrower that uses the same engine to get a carb that has a float. So that you can get away from the problems that come with a diaphragm carb. 

Has anyone done this and could anyone give me the Snapper model number (for a Snapper snowthrower that uses a Tecumseh AH520) or the part number for the Snapper (Tecumseh) carb?

Thanks,
Bob Reilly


----------

